# Crazy Story about a Utah hunt!



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I got this in an email today. Enjoy

> So I talked to Aaron this morning and he gave me the
> > scoop. The picture is for real and so is the story.
> > Aaron's friends were checking snares around Geraldine
> > and decided to stop and call in a spot. One had a 204 and a
> > 22 pistol. The other had a camera. They called for 15
> > minutes and brought in the pack of coyotes that they
> > couldn't see until they were 20 yards away. The shooter
> > shot twice with the 204 rifle as the coyotes closed in. The
> > dogs didn't know where to go and were jumping around,
> > barking, etc. By the time he made the second shot they had
> > moved in to 10 yards and he couldn't see anything but
> > hair in his scope, so he put the rifle down and grabbed his
> > sidearm. He stood up and started firing into the pack of
> > jumping dogs. The picture makes them look like they're
> > charging but they were just bouncing around trying to figure
> > out what to do. The shooter emptied his sidearm and managed
> > to get a bullet into each coyote. One was still alive but
> > too wounded to run off. The cameraman had a 22 pistol in his
> > pack on the ATV so he was going to walk back for it to
> > finish off the last one. Meanwhile, the shooter tried to
> > stand on the coyote's head when it bit at his leg and
> > got a mouthful of his pants. He kicked at the coyote but it
> > wouldn't let go. So the cameraman ran over with his
> > pocket knife and proceeded to stab the coyote in the ribs
> > until it bled out and let go of the shooters pant leg.
> > >
> > > Pretty wild.

> > > My buddy Wishman and I were calling over the holidays
> > when this pack of hungry coyotes came racing in. Got a few
> > shots off with the long guns but was forced to draw the big
> > iron on my hip to finish the job. John had his camera out
> > until the one left standing, although wounded, was still
> > intent on getting a piece of us. Even though John's
> > career keeps him indoors, he always carries a knife. He was
> > able to subdue the dog with his three inch blade in that I
> > am confident will be one of the most amazing ordeals Ill
> > ever experience.
> > >
> > > The second picture has these dogs plus what was in the
> > snares. 16 dogs total.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

holy crap i would have shat myself


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice story, but not very believable, i say more likely a little photo shop instead...


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

lol it would have been better if they would have brushed the snow of them frist hahaha and covered their tracks up


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Saw this on the predator masters site about a month ago. Said it was published in Outdoor Life. They are dead frozen yotes. They had Outdoor Life believe them enough to get it published apparently though, can't 100% say though as I don't subscribe to OL.

Pretty funny pic!


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Had me going for a while. Good for a laugh anyway.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks to me like they took some frozen coyotes and stuck em in the snow. No photoshop needed.

LOTS of man tracks in that vicinity too.

Somebody dropped the ball at OL on that one, hahaha.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Look behind the yotes... where they are "charging from"....... Does anyone see yote tracks there? I sure don't!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Look behind the yotes... where they are "charging from"....... Does anyone see yote tracks there? I sure don't!


Nope, but I see a path that looks like a couple guys made a few trips carrying in frozen coyotes! :lol:

Ya know, with a little thought and planning, this almost could have worked too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

:bs:

Funny though.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

In the description it said they were bouncing around not knowing what to do.... I am pretty sure those dogs would know to run the other way instead of bounce in front of some hunter.... sounds bogus there too. Also those tracks are very sketchy unless the dogs were standing right next to the hunter also.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib I agree. Maybe those Utah yotes are different but I know ND yotes won't bounce around trying to figure out what to do as a guy in dark camo stands up and starts aiming a pistol at them. What a crock!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

rofl.... If it was my springer spaniel I could see it jumping around in the snow and playing, but for a wild coyote not seeing it jumping in front of me to keep me happy.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

BBJ, I thing your right about sticking frozen coyotes into the snow.

I was just down there for a week and I can assure you they don't come in like that. I wish they did, that would make it a bit more interesting that's for sure. They do the same as they do up here, scatter after the first shot.

xdeano


----------

